# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma >  SELECT multiple, lier 2 tables et les afficher par ordre

## two3d

Salut,

 je vous explique:

J'ai 2 tables: concours et users, il y a 10 places dans le concours et les utilisateurs sont classs dans le concours avec leur "points".

J'ai donc une table "concours" avec les places et les gains, comme ceci:



```

```

J'ai fait la requte suivante mais elle m'affiche deux fois les rsultats quand il y a deux participants avec plus de 0 points:

Je souhaite lister les places de 1  10 et classer les utilisateurs par leur points et laisser vide une place si aucun utilisateur n'a de points.

----------


## fsmrel

Bonjour two3d,


Avant de construire une maison, on commence par en dresser les plans. Pour construire une base de donnes on commence par la modliser.

Cela commence toujours par lexpression des besoins sous forme de rgles de gestion des donnes.


Exemple damorce de rgles :

(RG01) Un concours est propos  au moins  un candidat,

(RG02) Un candidat peut se prsenter  au moins un concours,

(RG03) Un concours est limit  10 places.





> il y a 10 places dans le concours


Cela donne le sentiment quil ny a quun seul concours. Cest a ?


Quoi quil en soit, pour construire, il faut des outils. Le maon a les siens, le concepteur de base de donnes aussi. Par consquent il faut vous dpcher dutiliser le vtre, et je vous recommande chaudement Looping, gracieusement propos par le professeur Patrick Bergougnoux (Paprick).

Pas de problme, on vous suivra dans votre progression.

----------


## escartefigue

Re bonjour  ::): 

Donc, ce qu'il faut faire en premier lieu, c'est tablir les rgles de gestion

Est-ce que ces premires rgles sont correctes :

R001 : un utilisateur peut s'inscrire dans zro  plusieurs concours
R002 : dans un concours, il peut y avoir zro  plusieurs utilisateurs inscrits

R003 :  chaque concours est associ au moins un gain 
R004 : un gain est associ  un et un seul concours

Ensuite il faut complter : comment sont acquis les points ? y a -t-il des preuves ? Plusieurs par concours ?

De ces rgles se dduiront les tables et leurs attributs, puis, au bout du compte, les requtes  ::):

----------


## two3d

Dsol pour la rponse tardive, les notifications par mail ne sont plus envoyes automatiquement, il faut le demander, du coup le sujet est tomb aux oubliettes.

Ya til une possibilit dans son compte de choisir d'tre alert par dfaut par mail ?
 https://www.developpez.net/forums/pr...do=editoptions
Je mets en rsolu. Merci pour votre aide.

----------

